

Thoughts on two years of exercise data - hoggle
http://mikemcdearmon.com/portfolio/300-outings

======
jhull
Nice post. At Fitocracy (I work here) we see the same thing. Over time, as
people workout more and document their progress and transformations, we of
course start to see them expand and change their routines in order to win more
points, earn badges or complete quests, but we also start to see them make
life changes as well that are completely separate of fitness.

------
hoggle
Video of the presentation at the Quantified Self Show & Tell NY:

Getting Outdoors, Taking Photos, and Collecting Data Along the Way
[https://vimeo.com/85797403](https://vimeo.com/85797403)

